# recipe search



## susiep2 (Aug 26, 2002)

I am looking for a glossy fudge frosting - the type you see on cakes that have fudge piping around the edges. I would really appreciate your help. Please note that I would like one that is GLOSSY. Thanks. Susie


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi susiep2, and welcome to Chef Talk. Since the Welcome Forum is where we introduce ourselves, I will move your question about fudge to the recipe exchange forum, as it will be more likely to get the kind of response you are hoping for.

Please do stop in at the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself! We'll look forward to getting acquainted, and to reading your posts.

Mezzaluna


----------



## kat (Sep 29, 2002)

Glossy Glaze

4 ounces semi or bittersweet chocolate
2 tablespoons corn syrup
2 ounces or 4 tablespoons unsalted butter


Melt the chocolate for the glaze in a double boiler or microwave. Stir in butter and corn syrup.


----------

